# Fluval Mega Flex 32.5 Gallon- Convict question



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi All,

Misposted in SA forum earlier. I recently cycled my Fluval flex and added 3 Congo Tetra and 1 male convict about 3.5".
So far everyone is healthy and well. My con is digging in a lot, which is driving me crazy but the fluval is keeping it relatively clear. Any suggestions on how to keep sand debris to a minimum would be helpful.

My question is, what's next for stocking? So far there has been no aggression. The Tetra's school together up top and my Con digs and hides most of the time. I'm at a lost for what else to put in tank. Maybe 1 more cichlid to divide the tank and some more tetras to round out the school? Maybe some corys?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

Bueller? Bueller? anyone? Lots of views.. appreciate it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry you haven't gotten any responses.

I had to look up this tank model and see that it has an integrated sump at the back of the tank. Is the problem that sand is getting drawn into the sump or just that the Convict is digging and causing sand to get blown around the tank?

I'm not sure on adding additional fish since the tank is approx. 33"L x 15" W x 16" H and is a rounded front tank.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

That tank really is too small to safely add another cichlid. If you upgraded to a 55 you could add another cichlid of equal temperament and size and add some more schooling tetras/ danios/ barbs. The cory cats will get killed by the convict in any size tank. Could add one of the smaller plecos like a bristlenose. That's probably about it for that size tank though. Good luck!


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks so much for the advise. The mini built in sump appears to be keeping up, he just digs endlessly. I've tried rearranging a bit to see if that helps.

I got a few more of the congrats tetras you make it a decent school. Total of 6 now. The convict leaves them alone for the most part. Except for feeding time, he likes their flakes.

My LFS suggested a jewel cichlid as a possible tank mate knowing that when they get full grown I'll have to make adjustments. Any thoughts on the general temperament and sociability of the two?


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

They would be perfectly fine in a 55. By that I mean each one will stake a claim to one area of the tank and defend it against the other. They will probably meet up in the middle for some dust ups but should for the most part be able to coexist in a tank that size. Adding the jewel to the 32 now could be a major problem even temporarily, though. If and when you do upgrade (and possibly have two tanks running) I would go for a hardier, active top water schooling fish like Giant Danios, Buenos Aires Tetras or the larger rainbows instead of the Congos. They are actually kind of skittish and do much better in a heavily planted tank. It was smart to add more of them so they will be less nervous and the convict will hopefully spread his aggression out among the group.


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

Awesome, thanks so much for the feedback and education. It's much appreciated. So now that I eliminated other Cichlids, what else can I add to to the tank? Looking at it, it seems understocked, or empty. The Tetra's certainly add a top water free swimming feel, and the convict is typically busy digging, but it just feels empty. Maybe it is just my inexperience. Is there anything else hardy enough to add to the tank, or is it simply too small?


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm hesitant to suggest more tankmates because, in reality, a convict cichlid isn't a community tank fish. How big is it now? As it matures it will likely get more aggressive and could wind up killing the Congo Tetras. Or you could get lucky and they won't be viewed as a threat and they are left alone. But there are too many variables to say what will or won't work for sure. Any chance you have or can get a 10 gallon tank just to house fish that may not work out? That would make me a little more comfortable in suggesting any other tank mates. I think a bristlenose pleco would probably be ignored for the most part but won't add the activity you're looking for. They are a cool and interesting smaller sized pleco that should be fine in there. Just make sure you have a piece of driftwood for them to munch on and a hiding spot that the convict doesnt use. If you don't have sufficient green algae growth they will need to be fed algae wafers or something similar.


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

The convict currently is about 3.5-4" So far he is leaving the Tetras alone, for the most part. In the near future I may use the Fluval Flex as my time out tank and set up a bigger tank on the other side of the room. This way I can have my cake and eat it too so to speak. I like the idea of the BN Pleco for now. Plenty of driftwood and stone for him to clean up and hide on.


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

Welp, I spoke too soon. Came home from work today and one of my newest and smallest Tetras was found on the bottom of the tank.  This convict might need rehomed sooner rather than later. I think he may just be too big and aggressive for what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. I was going to ask if you would be willing to trade the convict in for a more peaceful species? A pair of Bolivian Rams would do great in that tank. Would still get unique cichlid behavior just in a smaller, way more peaceful package. And they like to sift through the sand but wouldn't make a mess like the convict. And you would be able to add quite a few more fish.


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, I've been in contact with my LFS. They agreed to take him back for a full refund. Just hard my kids have really grown to like him.  That said, I thought about some rams or some Apistos. Seems like they would be significantly more tame while still giving me my cichlid fix. Are those 2 ok to mix, they seem small enough? And I don't plan on breeding so should be no additional stress there? Or should I just keep to one species? They also have a couple cute little Buffalo Head Cichlids which I really liked and seem relatively docile. Just brainstorming. @Fishboy I can't thank you enough for your help and advise, I really do appreciate it. Just nice to have a sounding board to work through some of these issues.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey no problem at all, glad to be of help. I'm definitely not the leading authority on dwarf cichlids but I have kept Bolivian Rams before. From what i have read, its usually not a good idea to mix the different species of dwarves but in a decent sized tank you can have multiple pairs of the same kind. For your tank, I believe one pair would be the max. But now you can get a small school of cory cats as well as many other active Tetras, barbs and Danios etc.


----------



## dedax (Mar 17, 2020)

That sounds like a plan to me. This way I get a little variety as well. Again thanks so much for your help. Already nagging the misses for a bigger tank, lol.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry, been bogged down by things at work during this crazy time. Glad to be able to help and honestly it's a much needed distraction. At this point I dont know when I'll be going back in but have a paycheck as of now so cant complain, that's for sure. I have about a dozen empty tanks screaming my name in the basement so maybe I'll start a few up since I'll definitely have time. How's your tank doing? Did you get the Bolivian Rams or something else?


----------

